

HOWTO: How to make multiple SSH connections to the same host faster - mmastrac
http://www.revsys.com/writings/quicktips/ssh-faster-connections.html

======
nsheridan
I'd recommend against putting the socket in /tmp. Anyone can reuse the
connection.

~~~
frankwiles
That's actually a really good point. When I wrote that I was typically using
single user Linux systems, but as a general tutorial this issue should at
least be explained. I'll update it as soon as I can find a few spare moments.
Thanks for thinking of that!

